# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailands Nachbarländer > Kambodscha >  Presseartikel über Kambodscha

## schiene

"Nena kommt nicht nur in Deutschland groß raus, sondern auch in Siem Reap, der touristischen Boomstadt Kambodschas. Und es warten noch andere Überraschungen rund um den weltgrößten Tempelkomplex."
hier gehts weiter....
http://www.focus.de/reisen/reisefueh...id_692171.html

----------


## schiene

*Spießbraten an Strassenständen verboten*
Der Anblick von Spießbraten schürt nach Überzeugung der Regierung in Kambodscha Gewalt und wird deshalb in der Öffentlichkeit verboten. Restaurants können ihre Kälber nur noch im Verborgenen rösten, berichtete die Zeitung "Cambodia Daily".
Die in Kambodscha sehr beliebten Spießbraten dürfen nicht mehr an Strassenständen verkauft werden.
"Die Regierung handele auf Empfehlung buddhistischer Mönche, berichtete die Zeitung. "Kühe vor Restaurants zu grillen heißt Gewalt zu unterstützen, und das in einem Land, das buddhistisch ist", zitierte die Zeitung Chhoeng Bunchhea, Mitglied eines buddhistischen Rats. "Es kann bei einem Kind zu Vorstellungen über Massaker führen und es dazu bringen, später gewalttätig zu werden."

Quelle:
http://www.n-tv.de/panorama/Kambodsc...le5454321.html

----------


## schiene

03.02.2012

*Gefängnischef der Roten Khmer muss lebenslang in Haft*

"Ein Hauptverantwortlicher für die Massaker unter der Herrschaft der Roten Khmer in Kambodscha muss lebenslang ins Gefängnis. Die Revisionskammer des von den Vereinten Nationen unterstützten Völkermord-Tribunals hat das Strafmaß für Kaing Guek Eav alias "Duch" damit erhöht. Das ursprüngliche Urteil hatte wegen Verbrechen gegen die Menschlichkeit und Kriegsverbrechen auf 35 Jahre Haft gelautet."
Die Haftzeit wurde damals wegen abgesessener Untersuchungshaft und früherer Verfahrensfehler auf 19 Jahre reduziert. Die Anklage hatte das Strafmaß als zu milde, "Duch" als zu hart bezeichnet. Beide legten Berufung ein.

Kaing Guek Eav leitete das Foltergefängnis Tuol Sleng, in dem mindestens 14.000 Menschen umkamen. Die Roten Khmer wollten eine kommunistische Agrargesellschaft verwirklichen. Sie vertrieben die Städter aufs Land. Hunderttausende starben durch Hungersnöte, Seuchen und Zwangsarbeit.

Das paranoide Regime ließ weitere Hunderttausende als Feinde der Revolution foltern und hinrichten. Insgesamt 1,7 Millionen Menschen kamen ums Leben. 1979 vertrieben die Vietnamesen die Roten Khmer. Kambodscha wurde zum Spielball der Weltmächte und versank im Bürgerkrieg. Die Regierung ließ sich erst nach zähen Verhandlungen mit den Vereinten Nationen auf das Völkermord-Tribunal ein.
Mit der letztinstanzlichen Entscheidung wurde der erste Kriegsverbrecherprozess mehr als 30 Jahre nach dem Ende der Terrorherrschaft der Roten Khmer abgeschlossen.

Quelle:
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/politik/m...haft-1.1274464

----------

